# An incredible Tuscan sunrise



## Vieri (Jun 20, 2018)

An incredible sunrise at Podere Belvedere, photo taken in Tuscany (Italy) in November 2017. Leica SL, Leica Vario-Elmarit-SL 24-90mm and filters Formatt-Hitech Firecrest.







Thank you for viewing, best regards

Vieri


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2018)

Wow


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 20, 2018)

What a lovely image, very nice...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 20, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 20, 2018)

Vieri, you should market your photos to travel agencies, every time I see one I want to be there!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jun 20, 2018)

What a gorgeous sunrise and landscape!


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 21, 2018)

Wonderful.


----------



## Vieri (Jun 21, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Wow



Thank you very much jc! 



Jeff15 said:


> What a lovely image, very nice...



Thank you very much Jeff, glad you liked it! 



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you very much Dean! 



Jeff G said:


> Vieri, you should market your photos to travel agencies, every time I see one I want to be there!



 Thank you very much for the suggestion Jeff, I'll definitely think about it! Thank you for your comment, that is much appreciated indeed and a great compliment to my work 



fishing4sanity said:


> What a gorgeous sunrise and landscape!



Thank you very much, glad you liked it! 



Gary A. said:


> Wonderful.



Than you very much Gary! 

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 21, 2018)

Excellent image.


----------



## pamela.bottoni.1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Vieri said:


> An incredible sunrise at Podere Belvedere, photo taken in Tuscany (Italy) in November 2017. Leica SL, Leica Vario-Elmarit-SL 24-90mm and filters Formatt-Hitech Firecrest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 22, 2018)

Lovely Shot!


----------



## Vieri (Jun 23, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent image.



Thank you very much indeed, glad you enjoyed it! 



pamela.bottoni.1 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you very much Pamela! 



razashaikh said:


> Lovely Shot!



Thank you very much indeed, glad you liked it! 

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 23, 2018)

I think you are fooling us all...they look straight out of fairy tale books..
Just lovely!


----------



## Peeb (Jun 23, 2018)

Incredible, indeed!  Good eye and great capture.


----------



## Vieri (Jun 23, 2018)

NancyMoranG said:


> I think you are fooling us all...they look straight out of fairy tale books..
> Just lovely!



Thank you very much indeed for your comment Nancy, much appreciated, I am glad you enjoyed it 



Peeb said:


> Incredible, indeed!  Good eye and great capture.



Thank you very much Peeb for viewing and commenting, I am glad you liked it! 

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## Compaq (Jun 26, 2018)

Lovely capture!   But if I may say so, the image invokes more feelings for me if the top part of the sky is cropped, resulting in a square photo. It's the lighting on the hills that makes this photo for me, not the dramatic sky - it actually draws my attention away from the peacefulness and serenity of those hills.


----------



## CaboWabo (Jun 26, 2018)

Like everyone has already said it looks right out a fairy tale book


----------



## Vieri (Jun 28, 2018)

Compaq said:


> Lovely capture!   But if I may say so, the image invokes more feelings for me if the top part of the sky is cropped, resulting in a square photo. It's the lighting on the hills that makes this photo for me, not the dramatic sky - it actually draws my attention away from the peacefulness and serenity of those hills.



Thank you very much, I am glad you enjoyed it!  Of course you might, there definitely is a composition there without the top sky as well. However, what makes this image truly unique for me is exactly the contrast between the fiery sky and the soft light resulting on the land...  That only shows that there are as many photographs as there are photographers out there!



CaboWabo said:


> Like everyone has already said it looks right out a fairy tale book



Thank you very much, I am glad you enjoyed it! 

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## Mandeep.Singh (Jul 17, 2018)

Stunning


----------



## Patrish (Jul 17, 2018)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 17, 2018)

Spectacular!


----------



## Vieri (Jul 23, 2018)

Mandeep.Singh said:


> Stunning



Thank you very much Mandeep, glad you liked it! 



Patrish said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you very much Patrish, glad you enjoyed it! 



The Barbarian said:


> Spectacular!



Thank you very much indeed Barbarian! 

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 25, 2018)

Fabulous! As you stated the contrast between the sky and the hills is very atmospheric.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vieri (Jul 25, 2018)

stapo49 said:


> Fabulous! As you stated the contrast between the sky and the hills is very atmospheric.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Thank you very much indeed, I am glad you enjoyed it!  Best regards,

Vieri


----------

